# UK based water filter solutions



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi guys, new to this and have been reading some material on the steps to be aware of before buying your first coffee machine here:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/buying-a-used-prosumer-espresso-machine

Very good article posted by a member here but the part about hard water honestly makes taking the first step quite daunting. I'm pretty sure I wont be buying a years worth of weekly Brita filters or using bottled water for my coffee. I would like to ask if anyone has any recommendations for something a bit more permanent to be attached to the tap somehow. Will this make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Plenty here using BWT Bestmax and Bestmax Premium inline filters, should be able to find several threads on usage and install using the forum search.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What the filter does depends on the water you're putting through it.

You might be fine with in line filters or you might need RO.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

While it's not attached to a tap a lot of forum members have an Osmio Zero. I got one a couple of weeks back and think it's a far better option than Brita filters or bottled water.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There's also a special forum 3-2-1 offer for the Osmio Zero.

You can read my review of it below.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/01/06/osmio-zero/


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow thanks so much guys! Will check them all out!!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> There's also a special forum 3-2-1 offer for the Osmio Zero.
> You can read my review of it below.
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/01/06/osmio-zero/


As a side note I've read the review you did and recommended 0.08g bicarb for every litre of water when leaving the remineralisation filter in and was wondering when and how to add it. I'm guessing it's after you've drawn the water out of the Osmio Zero to top up the espresso machine ?

Cheers, Jason


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Whats everyones opinion on countertop filtration vs Osmio Zero RO? Such as here:

https://doulton.com/product-category/counter-top-filters/

This is obviously cheaper but could it be equal for damage prevention?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolftasy said:


> Whats everyones opinion on countertop filtration vs Osmio Zero RO? Such as here:
> 
> https://doulton.com/product-category/counter-top-filters/
> 
> This is obviously cheaper but could it be equal for damage prevention?





> However, Doulton® counter-top water filtration systems do not remove the healthy minerals that help make water so naturally good for you.


 Reading this, I'd think, probably not.


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

After a bit of reading and subjective thinking (many webpages sell something so intentionally are impartial to countertop vs RO argument) I think I will go with the Osmio Zero, thanks for the recommendation Dave. Also very cool bit of kit you have in your videos, hope I can work up to such a machine. Still haven't found the right one to start from (many overpriced Gaggia's on Ebay right now).


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

After a bit of reading and subjective thinking (many webpages sell something so intentionally are impartial to countertop vs RO argument) I think I will go with the Osmio Zero, thanks for the recommendation Dave. Also very cool bit of kit you have in your videos, hope I can work up to such a machine. Still haven't found the right one to start from (many overpriced Gaggia's on Ebay right now).


----------



## Instantnoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> There's also a special forum 3-2-1 offer for the Osmio Zero.
> 
> You can read my review of it below.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/01/06/osmio-zero/


 Dave, do you know the TDS of the water filtered by Osmio Zero? I am looking for water filter system either Aqua Tru or Osmio Zero but cannot find the TDS for Zero...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Instantnoodles said:


> Dave, do you know the TDS of the water filtered by Osmio Zero? I am looking for water filter system either Aqua Tru or Osmio Zero but cannot find the TDS for Zero...


 Pretty sure it's in my written review.


----------



## Instantnoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Pretty sure it's in my written review.


 It could be me but I cant find it...😒


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Using the "find" function of the browser with ceramic calcium and magnesium filters the TDS comes out at 30-50. TDS doesn't really tell you much though.


----------



## Instantnoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Using the "find" function of the browser with ceramic calcium and magnesium filters the TDS comes out at 30-50. TDS doesn't really tell you much though.


 I just find a video from youtube and its 21, that is good enough, even 30-50 is not too bad...

I just comparing this to Aqua tru as AT come out with single figure but that doesn't mean it is good...

Many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The thing to remember is an RO membrane has a rejection % The TDS of the water in the supply pitcher continually increases as it's used up. This gives a continually varying TDS depending on when you test. e.g. Internal tank after drawing a load of water and after it refills with a near empty supply pitcher. vs Internal tank after drawing a load of water and after it refills with a freshly filled supply pitcher

Aaand...ALWAYS completely empty the supply pitcher before refilling NEVER put a fresh one in, watch the level drop as the tank fills a bit, then top it up another 500ml to 1 litre. failure to do this is the difference between a filter life of 1 year and 3 or 4 months.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Aaand...ALWAYS completely empty the supply pitcher before refilling NEVER put a fresh one in, watch the level drop as the tank fills a bit, then top it up another 500ml to 1 litre. failure to do this is the difference between a filter life of 1 year and 3 or 4 months.


 Hi @DavecUK,

Not quite understanding this last paragraph mate (maybe me being thick).

Never put a fresh what in ?

I always empty the supply pitcher but do not wait till the filter drains, I just tip out the remaining water and refil. Do I need to drain the filter ?

what are you topping up ?

I know TDS is not the be all and end all but just for the record my tap water hovers around 300 and after RO its 23 !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hubcap said:


> Hi @DavecUK,
> 
> I always empty the supply pitcher but do not wait till the filter drains, I just tip out the remaining water and refil. Do I need to drain the filter ?
> 
> what are you topping up ?


 No you don't need to drain any filters, just tip out the water before refilling.

One person was putting in the refilled supply pitcher, closing lid and when it filtered a bit and dropped by 0.5 litre or more topping it right up...which is not good to do.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> No you don't need to drain any filters, just tip out the water before refilling.
> 
> One person was putting in the refilled supply pitcher, closing lid and when it filtered a bit and dropped by 0.5 litre or more topping it right up...which is not good to do.


 Thanks for the clarification @DavecUK, nice to know I got something right


----------

